# Diablo 3 Offline Coop Multiplayer für PS3 und PS4?!?!?



## dantevalerius (21. Februar 2013)

*Diablo 3 Offline Coop Multiplayer für PS3 und PS4?!?!?*

Also ich weiss nicht ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.....aber das haben die nicht wirklich vor oder?Ich meine,Diablo 3 bekommt keinen LAN modus mehr (genau wie Starcraft 2^^) aber die Konsoleros bekommen etwas,was die Pc ler sich immer gewünscht haben?

Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären,was das soll?wo ist da die Logik?

Na ich freu mich schon auf die Flamewars wenn das wirklich so kommt......naja,Blizzard hat bis dahin ja sicher sogar genug DIablo 3 an die Konsolenfreunde gebracht das dann sicher ein "grosses,neues und nie dargewesenes " *hust*....nennen wir es doch einfach mal "Feature" *hust* auf ner Blizzcon in den nächsten Jahren für die Diablo 3 Pc version angekündigt wird......OFFLINE MULTIPLAYER FÜR PC SPIELER!!! Wooohooo.....damit ihr von uns so derbe verarschten Pc "Auktionshaussimulator 1".....ähm Diablo3 Spieler wieder aufhören zu jammern,das die bösen bösen Konsolenspieler allem anschein nach bevorzugt werden mit Features,die für die "Grossen" auf der Spieleplattform Pc offensichtlich keinen SInn ergeben...!?!!??! ....

Fakt ist aber sicher mal,das Blizzard genau weiss,das sie bei DIablo 3 verkackt haben (im Design sowie auch im Gameplay) und wollen ihr millionenschweres Schiff ,die "USS Diablo" in einen sicheren hafen bringen und einfach noch n bissel mehr geld da rausquetschen denn der  Absatz ist seit dem launch sicher rapide nach unten gegangen.....was liegt da nahe,als ein grafisch anspruchsloses Game das nicht viel braucht auf einer neuen bzw alten Konsole nochmal neu aufzulegen und zu hoffen,das nicht alle Playstation Fanboys und Girls gehört haben,wie mies das game letzendlich doch ist und Blizzrd so nochmal 60 Euronen bei dieser Klientel einheimst......

Kann sich noch jemand an die guten alten zeiten erinnern,....SNES,Mega DRive,Game Boy........ich such mal meinen Emulator......bin dann mal Street figther 2 zocken....XD

hmm.....wollte mich net wirklich hier auskotzen aber ehrlich leute.....seriously,wtf geht mir da die ganze zeit durch den sinn.....


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein, glaube ich nicht, dass ein Offline-Coop das Spiel noch retten kann. Die Ursünde wurde mit dem Auktionshaus begangen und solange das noch exisitert (und das wird es, da es Kohle scheffelt), wird das Spiel auch nicht besser werden, egal welche Features sie da noch reinpacken. Also mach dir mal keinen Kopf.....


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (22. Februar 2013)

Tja, so unterschiedlich können Ansichten sein.

Das Game ist das beste Spiel der letzten 5 Jahre aus meiner Sicht. Und Diablo III auf PS 4 ist für mich ein Kaufgrund für die Konsole. Wenn man das Teil dann auch noch offline spielen kann, umso besser.

Was bitte hat man denn "verkackt"? Dass es keine unübersichtlichen Talentbäume mehr gibt? Dass man schöne neue Klassen eingebaut hat? Dass man das Spiel stetig erweitert? Hm... das einzige, was man bei Diablo III kritisieren kann, ist der mehr als holprige Start.
Alles andere sind reine Hasstiraden nur weil man sich bei Blizzard erdreistet hat, keinen Diablo II-Klon in schönerem Gewand zu präsentieren.

Diablo III ist gut so, wie es ist.


----------



## LordCrash (23. Februar 2013)

SNAKEBYTES13 schrieb:


> Tja, so unterschiedlich können Ansichten sein.
> 
> Das Game ist das beste Spiel der letzten 5 Jahre aus meiner Sicht. Und Diablo III auf PS 4 ist für mich ein Kaufgrund für die Konsole. Wenn man das Teil dann auch noch offline spielen kann, umso besser.
> 
> ...


 Na gut, deine differenzierte Aufzählung von Vorzügen und Kritikpunkten am Spiel macht natürlich jede künftige Diskussion überflüssig.

Dass das Auktionshaus massiv das Spielprinzip untergräbt, dass die Story lächerlich kurz und dazu noch äußerst schwach ist, dass die Dropraten mies sind, dass die Grafik zwar funktional, aber nicht gut ist, dass nach wie vor unnötiger Onlinezwang besteht usw usw, sind natürlich nur minimale Kritikunkte, die ich hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber aufzähle.... Im Grunde ist der einzig legitime Kritikpunkt ja doch nur der, dass D3 kein D2 Klon ist....


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2013)

Wäre es auch offline spielbar gewesen, dann hätte ich es mir für den PC geholt, aber mit der Immer-Online-Sache war das Spiel damals für mich gestorben. Wenn sie jetzt in der PS3/4 Version einen Offline-Modus einbauen würden, das wäre schon irgendwie fies, weil sich das eben einige PC Spieler ja auch gewünscht haben. Dann sollten sie das auch bei der PC Version entsprechend patchen


----------

